# old W.E. Bonney Ink Factory 1865, Hanover Mass



## downeastdigger (Apr 19, 2013)

I grew up 1 mile from this house.  I was visiting my old home recently, and noticed a historical marker sign on a house that I used to ride by dozens of times on my Stingray bicycle, back in the 70s.

 This house evidently was the location of the W.E. Bonney ink company.  They made some GREAT ink bottles, pontiled emobossed umbrellas, and several different barrel shaped ones, including master ink barrels, all in aqua.

 Thought you'd like to see a picture of the house/  factory


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 19, 2013)

Fun to picture them in here, making ink, and bottling it :}


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 19, 2013)

This is a picture of one of the rarest ink bottles I've ever seen.  I dug one of these in aqua, but an old friend of mine dug this super rare cobalt blue W.E. Bonney.  It is a dream bottle of mine



 Thats all for now


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 19, 2013)

ok this is the last one.  

 He also gave me a picture of the cobalt one next to a very scarce fluted aqua W.E. Bonney.  I've had one of these years ago.  Never seen the cobalt. Keep dreamin.

 Ok, now thats it


----------



## epackage (Apr 19, 2013)

Great inks


----------



## Dumpdiver (Apr 19, 2013)

Most Excellent !


----------



## botlguy (Apr 20, 2013)

Great looking house AND inks.


----------



## GACDIG (Apr 20, 2013)

Very Desirable ink bottles...  []


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute old house Bram. Funny, to think you road by that building as a young lad and later in life a dream bottle is from there.

 Great looking inks.




> ORIGINAL:  downeastdigger
> 
> Fun to picture them in here, making ink, and bottling it :}


----------



## sandchip (Apr 20, 2013)

Those are killer inks.


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes Killer inks indeed.Thanks for the show .
 Bill


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 20, 2013)

One of those barrels you spoke of .


----------



## ILUV2DIG (May 4, 2013)

Ill bet that cobalt ink is worth a few beans! Nice!


----------

